
Ask HN: Ethics of running a ML/AI product by hand - totallynotalime
I have an idea for an ML&#x2F;AI product. Though creating a model and building a prototype would be very expensive and time consuming. I am fine putting in the work to build it, though I would like to know that the idea has some sort of market appeal before starting. I can create a landing page and a (non user specific) demo of the product, though it would just have to be done by hand until I build the prototype. I have never done a startup&#x2F;small business before so I am not sure if this is ethical&#x2F;moral. Thanks.
======
hhs19832
Short answer:

1\. Don't do this if you have no reasonable pipeline to build the ML/AI
product.

2\. However, what you're describing is standard, and maybe even virtuous for
people in startups.

There is an outside chance you might be successful if you have huge and
special domain knowledge in a particular field or are working in an unsexy
field (ie 2nd tier sewage contracts or something) versus the shiny cool stuff.

If you want to talk more, send me an email at mccain.alex@yandex.com

